# Beretta 92x decocker only owb holsters?



## RebelRoy (Sep 27, 2020)

Having a hard time figuring out what holsters fit the 92x compared to the other model 92's. Wanting a safariland owb paddle holster with thumb release but getting conflicting info on which model it fits. Anyone have any knowledge on this, thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the rounded trigger guard creates a problem with S'land holsters. Not sure if they accommodate that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking through their holster finder, using the 92A1, which I think is the closest thing to the 92X with the rail and rounded trigger guard, you cureently only get results for the GLS Pro-Fit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

